# Ulano QTX emulsion removal (screen reclaiming)



## Wuhtzu (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey

I have bought some Ulano QTX emulsion and I must say it is the best emulsion I have tried to date. It is very tough and can resists almost unlimited mechanical scrubbing and rubbing (as in cleaning out waterbased ink ect.)

How ever I am unable to reclaim my screens using my usual method - chlorine (Hypochlorit).

I successfully used chlorine to clean out my old Kiwo Azocol Z1 (diazo) emulsion...

What do you guys use to reclaim your QTX screens? Only the recommended *ULANO Stencil Remover Liquid No. 4* or *ULANO Stencil Remover Paste No. 5*?

No wonder household chemicals?

Thanks for your input
Wuhtzu


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

I use Franmar's soy-based chemicals. They break down in 28 days so are safe for drain disposal. They're not weak either, you only need a little bit for your application so you save money too.

I had a screen with locked in emulsion for over 5 years. Why I kept it, I don't know...I just did. I tried their d-Haze to unlock it and remove some ghosting from the water-based inks I used to use for printing Fine Art prints. It removed a lot of it. I then used the Strip-e-doo emulsion remover and I had a screen that was usable again. Oh, and there was no need to scrub. The stuff is amazing! Good for the environment, you, and your wallet. You can't beat a product like that.


----------



## Wuhtzu (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for your suggestion and input Trimere_ink. I'll look into their products and see if it's possible to obtain them in Denmark.

Did you use it for the QTX emulsion or another emulsion?


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

Wuhtzu said:


> Thank you for your suggestion and input Trimere_ink. I'll look into their products and see if it's possible to obtain them in Denmark.
> 
> Did you use it for the QTX emulsion or another emulsion?


Yup, same exact emulsion. It's what I learned on, and haven't seen a reason to stop using it. Fast drying, quick cure. What's to hate?


----------



## kwat (Mar 1, 2010)

> How ever I am unable to reclaim my screens using my usual method - chlorine (Hypochlorit).


is this the same stuff as this

found here? thanks


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

hey guys - low exposure unit ok with qtx?? 500 watt halogen light??


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Kind of surprised you're getting good service out of QTX with waterbased inks. Most SBQ-types break down too quickly on press without diazo or a hardener.
Anyway, since you're printing with waterbase, it's safe to assume you're not using any hot solvents to clean the ink out before reclaim, correct? Because that will go a long ways to locking in the emulsion. You also might make sure you're not underexposing your emulsion.
Most don't use bleach to remove emulsion anymore. Ask your supplier for a good emulsion remover. Remove the ink, spray or wipe the remover on the stencil, then either let sit a minute or start scrubbing right away with a scrub pad, then use a pressure washer. DON'T let the remover dry in the screen, or you'll be buying a new screen.


----------

